# Differences between a 2 month and 3 month puppy?



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm wondering what some of the big differences will be in bringing home a 2 month and a 3 month old puppy? 

Will the owner and the dog bond just as well in a short frame a time? 

How much more easily will potty training be done? I know the standard of # of months +1 as bladder capacity, but what did your dog know at 3 months that was significantly different?

Is 3 month already in the landshark stage? Is a 2 month puppy also in the landshark stage? If so, have you found being thrown into landshark stage puppy right away to frustrate and discourage you when you play with your dog?

What kind of training should I be ready to do on a 3 month puppy that I won't consider on a 2 month puppy? What I'm mainly worried about is if I get a 2 month old puppy, I spend the first month teaching house rules and bonding, and by the second month I can be taking the puppy to classes and be ready to teach it basic commands. If I get a 3 month old puppy, I would still like to take some time to bond with it, but will I fall behind some sort of "puppy development scheduel"? Also, I know a 3 month old is also still a puppy, but have you noticed increases in attention span or just changes in their general attitude towards training?

Finally, are there any reasons why you would recommend a brand new 8 week puppy over a 3 month old puppy, or vice versa?

Thank you very much for taking the time to answer my questions!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Speaking from personal experience only- I preferred the 8/9 week old vs 11/12 week old.

I brought Skylar home at 8/9 weeks- she was incredibly easy to get used to the crate & house train. Kayden was way different for that- i got him at 11/12 weeks, it was crazy difficult to get him used to the crate, he always wanted someone/thing touching/cuddling him. House training wasn't an issue, with either one. both were house trained within 2 weeks with only a few accidents- but i'm home 24/7 so that may have helped haha.
Neither Skylar or Kayden went through a landshark phase. 

The training facilities around here generally have a 16 week cut off for puppy class, after that you go to level 1 with the adult dogs, so 2 weeks vs 1 week- i'd check with the training place you're planning on going to to see when their puppy class cut off is. 

We didn't have bonding issues, but Kayden is more clingy than Skylar but that may be a male vs. female thing.

All that said, I would get an 8/9 week old puppy again, just to have the extra month of puppy class.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Puppies change and mature at a rapid rate. A 3 month old puppy has had 50% more time with his siblings and mother than a 2 month old puppy.... learning to socialize. A 3 month old puppy will most likely be easier to house-train. The land shark phase usually starts at a little over 3 months and it is going to happen no matter what so it is not a consideration. Either age will provide you with good bonding and the ability to train.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Balto came home at 3 months, Boaz came home at 2 months. I didn't notice any differences in training or bonding. But both dogs came from good breeders. 

Balto is perfect at 4 years old. Boaz is getting close at 2 years old.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Puppies change and mature at a rapid rate. A 3 month old puppy has had 50% more time with his siblings and mother than a 2 month old puppy.... learning to socialize. A 3 month old puppy will most likely be easier to house-train. The land shark phase usually starts at a little over 3 months and it is going to happen no matter what so it is not a consideration. Either age will provide you with good bonding and the ability to train.


In terms of the landshark stage, the only reason I asked about it is if I get the puppy at 2 months and landshark behaviour starts at 3 months, I still have 1 solid month of a sweet cuddly puppy. I think that will really help me bond with the dog. While I'm prepared to deal with mouthing and biting, it would be nice to pet and play without puncture wounds every time for just a brief little bit.

But I've never had a puppy before, only an adult dog, so I'm not really sure I have a valid concern. It was just something I thought of and wanted an opinon on.

Also, King&Skylar mentioned puppy classes. Do you think staying with the mom(not sure about additional litter mates) will have the same effect?

Thanks for your response!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Sorry guys, I just realized I completely failed simple addition in making this post. The puppy will be around 15 weeks when it comes home, not 3 months, but almost 4 months!

Will that change your responses?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Is there a reason why you are not getting the puppy when it is younger?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got both of my dogs when they were 11 weeks old. 

My byb/showline male was never mouthy, not even a little, he was very smart and caught on to training quickly. He only had 2 potty accidents and was completely potty trained by the time he was 13 weeks old. He slept in his crate without a fuss and he was able to sleep outside the crate at night when he was 7-8 months old.

My working line female is also not mouthy, she catches on to training after the first couple of times of doing something, she slept in her crate without a fuss, she took FOREVER to potty train, we had a TON of potty accidents, well over 30! She just turned 20 weeks on sunday and I think she had her last accident when she was 18 weeks almost 19 weeks!

I do prefer older puppies, they do have bigger bladders (except for Malice), they have better attention spans, sleep through the night and both of my 11 week old pups were not mouthy.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I got both of my dogs when they were 11 weeks old.
> 
> My byb/showline male was never mouthy, not even a little, he was very smart and caught on to training quickly. He only had 2 potty accidents and was completely potty trained by the time he was 13 weeks old. He slept in his crate without a fuss and he was able to sleep outside the crate at night when he was 7-8 months old.
> 
> ...


LaRen, does the breeder you got Malice from keep all his puppies until 11 weeks, or did you arrange something to pick up Malice at 11 wks?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

IllinoisGSD said:


> LaRen, does the breeder you got Malice from keep all his puppies until 11 weeks, or did you arrange something to pick up Malice at 11 wks?


Well Malice was not the puppy I was going to get. I was originally waiting for a puppy that is due next year and we agreed that he would hold onto my puppy until she was 12 weeks old with no charge. But I met her litter when they were 8 weeks old and liked her instantly. The puppies started going to their homes and he called me when she was 10 weeks old and he asked me if I would be interested in working with her until my puppy arrived next year, I agreed but when I went to pick her up I fell in love with her, decided she was meant for me and we lived happily ever after. :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Marshies....honestly....all puppies will bond with their new owners and families.
If puppies are "brought up" correctly....it matters not if they are 8 wks or 8mos.
House breaking is easier as the puppy matures (for sure).....
As for "cuddling".....that always depends on the individual puppy. *some puppies are not cuddlers from birth, age has no significance*.
Land shark age is usually from 6 wks to about 4 mos...after that, the fun of just "eating" you over "chewing" on everything else subsides.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I also wanted to mention that both of my dogs are cuddle bugs, my female is more than my male though. She could lay with me all day long. :wub:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally, I prefer to start with an 8 week old{this is my favorite age I don't want to miss put on that}. 
IMO, being harder or easier to housebreak is an individual thing. I got Siren at 8weeks. She NEVER had an accident in the house and was reliable about going to the door at 10weeks.

I also find it easier to house break them if they are younger.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the responses everyone!



WVGSD said:


> Is there a reason why you are not getting the puppy when it is younger?


It's nothing sinister. There is just an older puppy available from a good breeder. 



LaRen616 said:


> I got both of my dogs when they were 11 weeks old.
> 
> My byb/showline male was never mouthy, not even a little, he was very smart and caught on to training quickly. He only had 2 potty accidents and was completely potty trained by the time he was 13 weeks old. He slept in his crate without a fuss and he was able to sleep outside the crate at night when he was 7-8 months old.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! If I do get the older pup, it won't be able to come home till around 13 weeks, so it is a bit older than 11.  I know their puppy days are limited.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Marshies....honestly....all puppies will bond with their new owners and families.
> If puppies are "brought up" correctly....it matters not if they are 8 wks or 8mos.
> House breaking is easier as the puppy matures (for sure).....
> As for "cuddling".....that always depends on the individual puppy. *some puppies are not cuddlers from birth, age has no significance*.
> Land shark age is usually from 6 wks to about 4 mos...after that, the fun of just "eating" you over "chewing" on everything else subsides.


Hi Robin,

Thanks for the response! I've never had a puppy before, so had no idea what the difference in age meant in terms of development and bonding with humans. I mean, we brought home our last GSD when he was well over a year old, and he was my best friend. But you know how we all tend to think of our own dog as special dogs, so I just wanted to ask and make sure.
Have you seen puppies grow from being cuddlers to being very independent and aloof?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

marshies said:


> In terms of the landshark stage, the only reason I asked about it is if I get the puppy at 2 months and landshark behaviour starts at 3 months, I still have 1 solid month of a sweet cuddly puppy.


I brought Kopper home 2 days before his 8 week birthday, and he was a landshark from day 1.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I brought Kopper home 2 days before his 8 week birthday, and he was a landshark from day 1.


Good to know that there is no salvation to be had no matter which route you go.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

The puppies that I've had were either cuddlers or NOT. The ones that were, stayed that way into adulthood, and the ones that didn't like to cuddle as puppies, STILL didn't like it as adults. I am talking only about this behavior with their owner. Siren is VERY cuddly with ME, anyone else, ABSOLUTELY NOT!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Puppies bite! It's how they play with their littermates and how they explore the world. I don't think you're going to see a huge difference between a 2 month and a 3 month old unless the breeder has done some bite inhibition work in the meantime. 

An older puppy will have a slightly better attention span, and may be a little easier to housebreak, but I don't think it's going to be a dramatic difference. We got Cassidy at 20 weeks old and she was housebroken in 2 days, but a 4-1/2, nearly 5 month old puppy is a lot more developmentally advanced than a 2 or 3 month old. 

I'll ditto what others said about being cuddly. Both Keefer and Halo were cuddly and affectionate right out of the box, and they still are. Keefer is still ridiculously friendly with anyone and everyone. Halo is somewhat less interested in other people than he is, but if you crouch down to greet her she'll probably try to climb in your lap and lick your face. But if we're at the park and have a ball, you'd be invisible to her.  

I know of other people who have said that their dogs are not cuddly even with them, much less strangers. Cassidy wanted to be near us and liked to be petted, but if you put your arms around her she'd tolerate it briefly, then move away. She didn't like being constricted. Keefer loves it, total strangers can hug him and he's totally in his element. When I'm late to bed I'll often find Tom spooning with Halo, lol! She keeps my spot warm for me. :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree......they are either born "cuddlers" or not.
I own both types.....but ALL are very attached to us.
I have bought puppies from 8 wks to 12mos.....and all ages of adults.
ALL our dogs have bonded strong with us......*Carlos is like the Pied Piper in this house*.....every dog here (no matter what age...born here or abroad)...are EXTREMELY attached to him.
So age...has nothing to do with the bond you create with your dog.....that comes from "within".


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You'll miss the cute fuzzy puppy stage but....

As long as the puppy truly is at a good breeder who's training, socialzing and exercising the pup with alot of love...... I'd take the puppy in a sec.

May be already crate trained. May be already housebroken. You've lost 2 months of EXTREME SHARK BITING....

Bonding will be no problem if you just take up where the breeder leaves off with the socializing, exercise and training.

Four months old is a GREAT age. Still so much puppy left!

For me, this is much more about trusting the breeder and experiences the puppy has had prior to coming to your house. And if both are good and you love the pup/breeder then snap it up!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You'll miss the cute fuzzy puppy stage but....
> 
> As long as the puppy truly is at a good breeder who's training, socialzing and exercising the pup with alot of love...... I'd take the puppy in a sec.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this post. You mentioned some things I really haven't thought about yet! I will be sure to ask many questions to the breeder to see what kind of socialization experiences there have been to date. It's not my puppy to snatch. It's Robin's A litter girl, and I just asked to know what to expect should the opportunity ever come that I get offered an older pup instead. My original search was 8 week puppy and then 1 year olds. I didn't even know they came in the ages in between.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> It's Robin's A litter girl,.......



I KNEW IT!!! LOL 

Is her name Amaretto?(sp)


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> I KNEW IT!!! LOL
> 
> Is her name Amaretto?(sp)


It's not specifically about Amaretto. Robin is the breeder I want to go with, but we haven't spoken about Amaretto. My original plan is a February puppy. 
It's just that I saw her mention Amaretto in another thread, and realized I knew nothing about older puppies and the differences they may have. 
I was planning to do my research and then call Robin up to ask her about the pupper. But unfortunately, I failed in stealth. She found my thread.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL. So is there anything you want to tell us????? LOL.o


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> LOL. So is there anything you want to tell us????? LOL.o


I wish I had something to share! If you do a post search, you'll find me sad and lonely in the Waiting List thread.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You'll miss the cute fuzzy puppy stage but....
> 
> As long as the puppy truly is at a good breeder who's training, socialzing and exercising the pup with alot of love...... I'd take the puppy in a sec.
> 
> ...


TOTALLY! If the breeder wasn't someone who wouldn't or couldn't do the kind of socialization and training that I would do with a puppy, I'd want to get the puppy earlier so I could do it myself. If it were a breeder that I could trust to do all that, it would just make things easier for me when I was able to bring the puppy home.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

marshies said:


> I wish I had something to share! If you do a post search, you'll find me sad and lonely in the Waiting List thread.


I saw your posts there but that was a few weeeks + ago. Saying probably a B or C litter pup. But that was before this post so I thought maybe something had changed.  Spring is a MUCH better time for a puppy anyway!!!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Marshies...you already know that I think that you will be a very good owner!
My job is make sure that both you and a puppy are a perfect fit....so you both will be happy with each other for the rest of his/her life.
It's very easy to "just sell a puppy"....*_God knows, I have a few right now! LOL!*_
BUT....that is not me. Always try to bring together....right puppy to right owner/home.
*We will speak on Sunday LOL! Amaretto is* not* being "pushed" out of my home for sure!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

BlackGSD said:


> Spring is a MUCH better time for a puppy anyway!!!!!


So couldn't agree more! My second came home in winter. It completely changed the dynamic of what I would've done for early pup stuff. I'll never again bring a pup home in winter. At least not where I live, where we have four very definite seasons! I honestly would never again consider bringing home a new pup in any month other than April/May or June at latest. This way, we've had good weather to socialize, go out, run offleash, etc and so on... and now that winter is setting in, we're still doing so, but now he's prime age for obedience work as well.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Marshies...you already know that I think that you will be a very good owner!
> My job is make sure that both you and a puppy are a perfect fit....so you both will be happy with each other for the rest of his/her life.
> It's very easy to "just sell a puppy"....*_God knows, I have a few right now! LOL!*_
> BUT....that is not me. Always try to bring together....right puppy to right owner/home.
> *We will speak on Sunday LOL! Amaretto is* not* being "pushed" out of my home for sure!


Thanks Robin. My needy teenager streak is coming back with this puppy business. Constant reassurance needed on forums. 

But I do have 100% confidence in how you treat your puppies and your owners. If I wasn't sure before, it become very clear when you talked about passing over a family with a small child for Absolut.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I got Beau at 11 weeks and his breeder had done a LOT with him and his siblings both together and separate. She even kept a log which came with him detailing all the various activities they had done. 

He was sleeping through the night by the third day and has never had an accident in the house....I think my pups at 8 weeks....the boys were maybe still getting up middle of the night but were also very easy to housebreak. Cyra was 11 weeks when I got her.

He was a landshark when I got him and is certainly NOT cuddly yet because he is just a wiggle worm, but we are past the biting on me about 2 weeks ago and he is biting on toys instead. But he is still a licking machine. Still a handful by any guess though. They grow so darned fast no matter what.

I think the age is irrelevant to the bonding I think that thing about 8 weeks is that by then they need to be integrated with human beings not just dogs. But my most bonded dog ever was 2 when I got him, not a puppy.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I got Beau at 11 weeks and his breeder had done a LOT with him and his siblings both together and separate. She even kept a log which came with him detailing all the various activities they had done.
> 
> He was sleeping through the night by the third day and has never had an accident in the house....I think my pups at 8 weeks....the boys were maybe still getting up middle of the night but were also very easy to housebreak. Cyra was 11 weeks when I got her.
> 
> ...


----------

